# Needing encouragement...



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Okay, so I've tried live plants in my gravel only 10g divided and they are thriving! So far I have not added anything to them, but may do a bit of fert if they slow down. Anyway, I have my newest 10g divided tank sitting here ready to be set up, and I'm wanting to do a real NPT this time. I have the Organic Miracle Gro, the small grain gravel I used in the other tank, and a bunch of stem plants. I couldn't find any floating plants yet. I have my light, my location, a filter etc. So what's my problem? I'm scared that's what. This tank is going to be for my newest, showiest bettas and I would be devastated if anything happened to them...Anyone who could give me some encouragement right now? I really want to do this, but don't want to make a mistake. I've read a million things on doing an NPT, especially OFL's threads...but here I sit fearful of putting dirt in a tank. I know I sound silly. :-?


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Do it! Do it!


If you're scared to put them in, just set it up and test the water every day until you feel confident that it's stable 

Have fun, and don't forget to give us pics 

In case you were going to ask, I like the step-by-step progression pics the best ;-)


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

toad said:


> Do it! Do it!
> 
> 
> If you're scared to put them in, just set it up and test the water every day until you feel confident that it's stable
> ...


Yeah, I like step by step ones too, but I've looked at all a million times. I can't do water tests, I don't have a full test kit. I have kept all of my bettas without one since day one. I know not a great idea, but it is really expensive and I have just always done a lot of water changes. Even with the gravel only planted I put fish in the first day, and they have done well. I should trust myself more. (I did see the full test kit on sale today, but I have to bring it up carefully to hubby lol). I'm also worried about it being dirty...I know the cap is important, and adding the water so that it hits the hardscape and not the cap/soil...sigh. I hate my lack of confidence sometimes. I got my first betta just three months ago, I now have 8 and have not had one illness or death, so I should trust myself by now. lol Thanks toad.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> Yeah, I like step by step ones too, but I've looked at all a million times. I can't do water tests, I don't have a full test kit. I have kept all of my bettas without one since day one. I know not a great idea, but it is really expensive and I have just always done a lot of water changes. Even with the gravel only planted I put fish in the first day, and they have done well. I should trust myself more. (I did see the full test kit on sale today, but I have to bring it up carefully to hubby lol). I'm also worried about it being dirty...I know the cap is important, and adding the water so that it hits the hardscape and not the cap/soil...sigh. I hate my lack of confidence sometimes. I got my first betta just three months ago, I now have 8 and have not had one illness or death, so I should trust myself by now. lol Thanks toad.


I don't have the test kit either, as I'm a poor kid living on her own lol. But, I understand your reservations, as I was also planning on doing an NPT and I chickened out ha ha ha.

Oh, and I meant that I wanted you to take the progression pics of your tank so we can see them :thumbsup:


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

toad said:


> I don't have the test kit either, as I'm a poor kid living on her own lol. But, I understand your reservations, as I was also planning on doing an NPT and I chickened out ha ha ha.
> 
> Oh, and I meant that I wanted you to take the progression pics of your tank so we can see them :thumbsup:


LOL, Yeah I chickened out a few weeks ago and ended up with the gravel planted one instead..and LOL again, I realized afterward that you meant you wanted me to take the step by step pics lol. So, you have a regular tank with plants then too?


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

This is my gravel planted tank, three week in...don't mind the mess in the middle, I just dropped all of my new plants in there while I set up the new tank...


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> LOL, Yeah I chickened out a few weeks ago and ended up with the gravel planted one instead..and LOL again, I realized afterward that you meant you wanted me to take the step by step pics lol. So, you have a regular tank with plants then too?



He he :-D

Yes, actually, all 6 of my tanks are planted, with only gravel or sand as substrate. Works perfectly well, I think.

Pool filter sand is possibly one of my favorite things, ever. I bought a gigantic bag of it - think I spent maybe $20 - have done 3 tanks with it, and still have enough left to do a 4th :-D

ETA: Whoa! That tank looks awesome!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

toad said:


> He he :-D
> 
> Yes, actually, all 6 of my tanks are planted, with only gravel or sand as substrate. Works perfectly well, I think.
> 
> ...


Thanks..it is my fav tank too! Have you had to add ferts or CO2? I haven't, but I wonder if the plants are getting all they need. It has gone so well I almost want to just stick with what is working ya know? I run a filter too, but with very little surface movement..do you have filters in yours?


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Only 1 is currently filtered, and it's the heaviest planted; also, it's the community tank, so a lot more bioload than the others, which all house single bettas. But, I have a couple filters I haven't installed yet, and I think I want a couple sponge filters for the others.

I just recently bought root tabs for a Sword that was looking sad, so I'm using those in a couple tanks, and I'm thinking about getting some liquid ferts because I have some hornwort that isn't doing so hot right now...

But I'm super low tech, no cO2 for me. I did see a little cO2 kit at petco today that intrigued me, but I'm not gonna mess with it lol.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Set it all up... wait for the growth explosion.... 
then put fish in!!!!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I ended up with another gravel based, planted tank...it's still a bit cloudy from moving stuff around, but here it is!







Left side...







Right side...


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks great, Kim! I love those little stone arches - did you make them?


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

toad said:


> Looks great, Kim! I love those little stone arches - did you make them?


Thanks toad...yeah, I made them lol...I looked at decorations at two different pet stores and Wal-Mart and refused to pay those prices, and most of them had sharp edges. I had a bag of stones from Dollar Tree, and got two bags of the big, flat stones from Petsmart for .99 ea...I just used Super Glue too. They aren't fancy, but they were my first try. I'm going to make some more.


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

Is super glue aquarium safe? I've heard of people using aquarium sealant instead.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hopeseeker said:


> Is super glue aquarium safe? I've heard of people using aquarium sealant instead.


I didn't think it was, but after many hours of research, I heard from quite a few people that it is used quite often by salt water tank users to attach coral to rocks etc. The general consensus from actual users was yes. Of course, I found plenty of people who said, "I don't think it is safe, it will poison your fish", but these weren't people who had used it.

I didn't want to spend $8 dollars on AQ sealant, and then have to wait 48 hours for it to dry either. So far I have seen no ill affects from it, for my fish or my water.


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok! I already have some aquarium safe sealant, though! And I might make a couple small caves to go with my driftwood and stones for my NPT.
Your tanks look amazing, BTW!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

awww no npt? I'm going to set up my 3 gal today XD


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hopeseeker said:


> Ok! I already have some aquarium safe sealant, though! And I might make a couple small caves to go with my driftwood and stones for my NPT.
> Your tanks look amazing, BTW!


Thanks! I love this tank..and Bayou and "No name yet" are really enjoying it. I'm waiting for a lot of flack about the super glue too. I was very nervous about it..I would never want to hurt my fish, but as I said, it seems fine, and if I can find a way for others to be able to make things on a budget then so be it. I was so disappointed in most of the decor I bought at the pet stores...most were very jagged and sharp...these stones are so smooth, I don't have to worry about their fins. I'll keep checking my water and fish, but I'm pretty sure the super glue is fine!


----------

